# lunkerhunter2



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I just read his thread about his wife passing.

After reading all the posts from the hunt draws lunkerhunter2's post brings me back to reality. I hope posting this is ok with everyone but I feel that the people on this post have become a type on extended family and hearing things like this tears at my heart even though I don't know him personally.

I can't even imagine what he and his family is going through but as I read through his post I felt as if he was part of my family. I'm typing this with tears and my deepest heartfelt thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family and I hope I can help in some small way.

Here is a link to the obituary: http://www.standard.net/Obituaries/2015/05/18/Jamie-Joe-Abshire.html

And I would like to add this line from the end:
*In lieu of flowers the family suggest donations be made to an America First account # 27069582 under Ken Cross to help with Jamie's medical expenses.*


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Brody is a great guy and has given a lot to people on this and other forums over the years. I've gotten to know him on another forum and feel for his family. I hope our prayers of comfort have reached him and his family.


----------

